# RIP Zorba



## Jim (May 11, 2016)

Had to put down my dog Zorba last night. Hardest thing I ever had to do. Cancer sucks!

RIP old boy, love you.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TNtroller (May 11, 2016)

Condolences. It's a difficult thing for sure. Daughter lost one of her boxers that looked like yours to cancer a couple years ago.


----------



## lovedr79 (May 11, 2016)

man, i am sorry to hear this.


----------



## -CN- (May 11, 2016)

My dog's best years are behind him as well. He's also a boxer. Can't walk unassisted anymore as old age has taken its toll. I feel for you. I know how great he was to you. I cannot fathom the day which I know is coming soon.


----------



## overboard (May 11, 2016)

Sorry to hear, you sure become attached to pets.


----------



## DaleH (May 11, 2016)

Very sorry to hear of your loss. Non-dog owners have no idea the depth of the attachment ... I feel your pain ... 

*A Little Dog Angel*

High up in the courts of heaven today, a little dog angel waits;
with the other angels he will not play, Zorba sits alone at the gates.
_"For I know one day my master will come,"_ says he,
_"And when he does he will call for me."_

Noah Holland


----------



## juggernot (May 11, 2016)

You did the right thing. We had to put our dog Boobear down a few months ago, @ 13 she was going downhill fast. Loss of appetite, incontinence, and trouble getting herself up and walking from bad hips and arthritis. I was trying to convince the wife it was time but she was stubborn and holding on. Unfortunately we witnessed her have a horrible seizure one evening, I had to drag my hysterical wife out of the room and thought the dog was dying. She recovered but we knew it was time now and she was not going through that again, our vet came to the house and put her down the next morning, it's like losing a best friend or family member.
I'm sorry for your loss, nothing but time can sooth the sorrow.


----------



## Wyatt (May 11, 2016)

Sorry for your loss Jim. As a current owner of 3 (2 black labs and 1 pit/boxer mix), I also have a deep attachment to mine. Mine have unknowingly helped heal my brokenness on several occasions. More selfless than I, I cannot fathom the day when the time comes with mine. My thoughts are with yall.


----------



## Kismet (May 11, 2016)

For me, words can not capture the emptiness and pain in my heart when I have had to let a canine friend go.

Fare well.


----------



## WaterWaif (May 11, 2016)

Condolences from here.
Had my boy put down a couple weeks back.
Still fresh in my heart though.

For many ,an unwritten contract shorts humans on any long time spent with canine companions.
Guess that's part of why both parties have long memories.
Savor the good memories.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (May 11, 2016)

I lost my Boston Terrier 5 years ago and I'm still not over it. What a companion she was. Loved riding 4wheelers, boat rides, car rides. Even took her Spring Gobbler hunting. I miss her everyday.


----------



## Bailey Boat (May 11, 2016)

Sorry for your loss Jim, there isn't a day that goes by that I don't think of Bailey (choc lab) and there isn't a day that I don't thank God for Lucy (mixed) Remember the good times....


----------



## fool4fish1226 (May 11, 2016)

Sorry for your loss - That sucks


----------



## KMixson (May 11, 2016)

RIP Zorba. I feel your pain, Jim. How do we get so attached to our pets? They are there for us when times are hard. Their love for us is just as deep.


----------



## gpavlick (May 11, 2016)

_ We Feel your pain, dogs make life so much better...Greg..._


----------



## earl60446 (May 12, 2016)

Condolences Jim, had to do the same thing myself, lots of us know how hard it is.
Tim


----------



## fishmonger (May 12, 2016)

So very sorry for your loss. I know exactly what you are going through. I had to put my beautiful sweet little Bobbi down last June. I buried a piece of my heart with her.


----------



## Fire1386 (May 13, 2016)

Sorry to hear, condolences Jim. Have had to do this several times over the years and it is not easy at all. Our children are all grown and these have become our children over the years. Not to make light of your situation, but to others who may never have owned dogs, an old saying I was told a while back is that a dogs love is never ending. To prove this they said to lock your wife and your dog in the trunk of your car, in an hour come back and see which one is glad to see you.... They become a part of us, and a part of the family. Each time I have lost a good friend, 2 to cancer and 2 to natural old age. The last one was very close to the wife, we are dogless now, but when the wife is ready, we will have another to share life with.....


----------



## bcritch (May 14, 2016)

Sorry to hear Jim...


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (May 15, 2016)

Sorry about your loss Jim.


----------

